# Scared and confused



## trisha (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been with my husband fro 4 years and married for what would be 2 yrs on Nov 30 we have an 8 month old daughter, and 2 weeks ago i kicked him out and he has not returned home, instead he has decided to leave me. I am only 22 years old so i am scared and all i want is for him to come back home. Unfortunately this has happened several times before ,but he always came back . We work together so its really hard and i try to be nice ,but every time we talk we just end up arguing even at work. He claims he is completely over me and I believe him ,but i am still hoping he will change his mind. What can i do to help him see that we are great together and not file for divorce?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Why did you kick him out 2 weeks ago?

Have you tried marriage counseling? 

What have you tried to better your marriage?


----------

